# Looking for finacial wisdom



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

We have been married for almost 7 years. My wife controls the finances. She hails from a long list of women that have controlled the finances in their households, so she feels it is her duty. 

In those 7 years we have managed to destroy our credit ratings by routinely paying bills late etc... We have recently moved and decided to rent a house as opposed to buy for reasons of flexibilty more than money. But, we used the equity from the sale of our house to pay down our nasty debt. 

Now that we are coming out the other side we need to focus on exapnding our savings so we can buy another home. Our HH income is around $180k/year. 

I would like us to start taking firm steps to raise our credit and start aggressively saving. 

Can you advise me on who I would turn to? Financial planner? Accountant? 

I just think we need some professional help in order to take the next steps in fixing what we have done. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Talk to your bank and see what sort of financial planning they have. Most banks will be able to talk to you about beginning a medium risk portfolio, or different savings options that will make the most out of the efforts you are pursuing.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think you need to talk to anyone.

First, you should take over the finances. if you can't, then you should try to control the money so that she gets enough to pay the bills plus some spending money.

Whatever you save should be put into the bank. If you are trying to but a house, the money needs to stay liquid and risk free. A regular savings account or CD will do.


----------

